# Carp Bait - It works, I promise!



## CarpCatcher (May 17, 2005)

Fellow Carpfishermen, 

As you all know, I will be returning back to Ohio in 10 days. I am looking forward to fishing for carp again in Ohio waters and hoping to meet some fellow anglers who share the passion of great fishing and great times. 

I was camping one weekend down in Austin, TX one weekend, and saw a fisherman catching some carp. As a fisherman, I watched curiously as I did for the next few weeks. Finally after seeing this guy catch so many carp and so many carp with size to them, I just had to stop and talk. As the guy and I got to talking, I noticed his bait and asked him what he was using. To my surprise it's three common ingredients that I would have never guess would be used to catch carp. Honestly, I wasn't going to share this recipe until after I checked to see if it worked up there (didn't wanna make a fool of myself) but I thought i'd share it with ya to see if maybe you guys could test it for me before I get home. CarpMan, my fishing buddy will probably be pissed that I shared it but hopefully he'll get over it....haha. 

(1) Box of Wheaties
(1) 2 Liter Bottle of Big Red
(1) Bottle Vanilla Extract

Mix these three ingredients until they form into one big nice doughball. If it gets too dry, add either more vanilla or more Big Red and if it gets too soggy, just add more wheaties. After watching that guy catch carp on this bait and after catching a 30 lb carp on this bait myself, I cannot complain about it. It should be enough to last 2 or 3 fishing trips unless you use some to chum. But if it doesn't work, I am sorry. It has worked many times for me in Texas and I know i'll use it in Ohio as well. 

This is my little secret I am sharing with you guys. Hopefully it brings results and if not, I apologize but if it brings good things - you can thank me later. I hope you all take it easy and I hope to catch you all on the lakes as soon as I make it home.

Carp - The other white meat!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

What part of Ohio are you coming to? Great bunch of Carp nuts here


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The lake that you mention might be Town Lake - which is arguably the best carp lake in the USA - at least for average size. It is the site of an annual CAG (carp anglers group) event that draws in carpers from all over the country and sometimes from a few overseas. 

The recipe that you mention is actually quite well known, and it is well known because it does work. Thanks for posting it since there may be some who have not heard of it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I used to catch a lot of Carp on Wheaties but I never added anything to them. They are about the easiest Carp bait I have found to prepare.


----------



## CarpCatcher (May 17, 2005)

It wasn't Town Lake I saw the guy fishing at but I have been down there a few times to watch other fisherman and have seen some nice carp come outta there. I never really had alot of time to fish there myself due to being so busy in the army but I guess it's a good thing. I don't wanna catch the world record carp without you guys..haha. Can't wait to get home again, only 8 days!!! Then i'll fish with all of ya!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i usually mix the wheaties up right at the lake using lake water a handful at a time-about 6 hooks worth, superstitious i guess - dad said that it makes them bite better if you use the lake they swim in, anyway the big red stains your hands and gets real sticky but it works. it don't take a whole lot of vanilla to flavor that little mix and another thing that seems to work real good is adding garlic salt. don't use too much because it toughens it up and less sticky. another soda pop to use that works real good is pineapple pop, usually at walmart in 2 and 3 liters for 89 cents, mix that up with wheaties for a fun time

all thumbs


----------

